# I think my brand new K2 is broken



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

So my shiny new kindle 2 arrived. Except it wasn’t so shiny; it was actually kind of dirty. I cleaned it off and plugged it in. Nothing happened. No indicator light, zip, zilch, nada.

I called customer service but they said that it could take 8 hours for even the indicator light to come on. Everything I can find on the forums and here plus talking to my friends who own kindles tells me that that is CRAP.

So now I paid for 2 day shipping and all i can read is the ‘critical battery’ screen this weekend.

I am soooooo disappointed.
Anyone have any thoughts


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Most charge within 3 hours. Mine was almost fully charged when I received it. How are you charging it, with the wall plug or through the computer. If the charger is plugged in you should see the yellow indicator light.


----------



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

I have it plugged into the wall; I've also tried several outlets & tested them with a lamp, just to be sure that it wasn't an issue with the outlet.  

I also tried doing the 'hold the slider power button for 15 seconds while not plugged in' reset thing. No luck.

Mine came with this message on it:
Critical Battery
Your battery is empty.
To continue using your Kindle, connect it to a power source.
It may take a few minutes of charging before your Kindle starts.

It has now been charging for over an hour and no changes and no indicator light.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the first time I have heard of a problem like this. Hope it isn't broken. Bummer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

happyneedle said:


> It has now been charging for over an hour and no changes and no indicator light.


You should call CS. I have a K1 and when it is charging there's a yellow light and when it's finished the light goes out. I understood that the difference with the K2 is that the light turns green. If you have no light at all. . .well. . .that just seems wrong.

good luck!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Would a hard reset help?


----------



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

Customer service told me to be patient and I should wait at least 8 hours before assuming it is broken. Which means too late to do anything about it today, of course. I've uploaded a photo of the screen:










My other friends are all perplexed too & think it's broken. sigh.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Seems to me at least the light should be on indicating it is charging. I would call CS again anyway and talk to someone different or a supervisor. If they overnight it now you could possibly have it for the weekend. My 2cents.

Lynn L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Try charging it via USB, the power converter may be the problem.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

And it that does not work, I'd be thinking Fist of Death!!!


----------



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

I tried the USB to charge; still no indicator light.

I tried the hard reset (15 seconds or more of holding the power button); no joy.

I sent the following email to CS:
_
I believe my brand new Kindle 2 that I received today is broken. When it arrived there was no clear plastic protective packaging over the device itself and actually it was kind of dirty and looks as though it has experienced some wear. I cleaned it off and plugged it in. Nothing happened. No indicator light, zip, zilch, nada.

It had the following screen:

Critical Battery
Your battery is empty.
To continue using your Kindle, connect it to a power source.
It may take a few minutes of charging before your Kindle starts.

Photo of this screen can be seen here: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/3555040510_4a14bf5a28_b.jpg

It looks nothing like the Kindle 2 shown here: http://www.obsessable.com/feature/amazon-kindle-2-unboxing-and-first-impressions/

I called customer service but they said that it could take 8 hours for even the indicator light to come on. Everything I can find on the forums here on Amazon and on KindleBoards plus talking to my friends who own kindles tells me that that is simply not true. I am under the distinct impression that the customer service rep did not want to deal with me and that is why he told me to wait 8 hours.

So now I paid for 2 day shipping and all I can read is the 'critical battery' screen this weekend.

If the CS rep "Henry" had not assured me that this item was NOT a refurb I would bet the entire cost of my Kindle that that was indeed what I had been sent.

Please tell me how we can work to resolve this situation and please credit my account for the 2-day shipping charge that I incurred. 
_

I'll let you guys know what happens. 
SOOOOO disappointed!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Find out where "Henry" lives and tell him if you don't get some lovin' ASAP, his mojo gonna take a beatin'!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Call back and speak to another CS rep.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Call back and speak to another CS rep.


Yes...use the call back option. Have them call you. Don't bother with email.

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Call back and speak to another CS rep.


What she said. Some CS reps are idiots. Call again ASAP.

The only other things I could suggest would be to try wiggling the plug gently within the Kindle; sometimes there's a weak connection. This would still require replacement in my mind but if it worked, it might get you through this weekend.

And if any of the friends you mention are local to you, see if you can try one of their charger/cord combos.

Sorry you're having such bad luck so far!!!!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I would also be sure I called Kindle customer service, not just the normal Amazon customer service number - I know they are different.  Maybe you did that, but if not it might be worth a try.  Now if I can just find the post with the numbers listed...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

All 3 of the K2's in our household all could be powered on right out of the box, after charging for about an hour they were almost completely charged up and good to go.

This definitely sounds like a defective unit to me. I'd call back and ask for the kindle department and speak to a different CS rep. I've never heard of anyone's kindle having this problem and it should definitely be taken care of for you.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> All 3 of the K2's in our household all could be powered on right out of the box, after charging for about an hour they were almost completely charged up and good to go.
> 
> This definitely sounds like a defective unit to me. I'd call back and ask for the kindle department and speak to a different CS rep. I've never heard of anyone's kindle having this problem and it should definitely be taken care of for you.


Ditto - I'd use the call-back button immediately. The Kindle should be clean, covered with protective plastic, and if not charged, should at least have the charge light come on within a second or two of being plugged in. CS reps can be either resistant or helpful. If you don't get a helpful response tell the rep you want to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Or...you could let it charge for 8 hours and see what happens.  Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, it seems all the possible suggestions to make it work have been done. You just have to wait for CS reply I guess... and this also the first time I have encountered this. Maybe a bad product that has slipped their quality control?

Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I ordered a K2 for Mr. KM before there was a K2.  When it arrived it did exactly as your K2 - no light and no power.  After messing with it a bit and coming here for advice I called CS.  They had me do a few things with the same results I'd had and immediately replaced it.  Call CS and get a new helpful person.  There is no way you should have to wait 8 hours.

Mr. KM is now on his third K2.  He noticed on a sunny day this week that the screen faded on a 2nd page turn and then was blank on the 3rd.  The new K2 seems to be fine so far.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Does the charging light illuminate when you plug it in?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no! I would be so disappointed. Especially on this long weekend. I hope they send you a new one quickly. 

Melissa


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

if the light isn't coming on when you plug it in - try finding something that is thin enough to go under the wire near the plug - so it holds it out straighter  and see if the light will come on then - that is what I do for mine --


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Does the Kindle have a tech support instead of customer service?


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Nothing from Happyneedly since yesterday evening.  I wager it's working just fine.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I almost needed a feeding tube and thick glasses after Kindle Day 3. My hands were cramping and my eyes were dusty from reading so much. I hope Happyneedly is currently experiencing the same sort of technical bliss as I experienced. The Kindle is the only piece of personal tech I've purchased that I've never felt one millisecond of buyer's remorse over.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> I almost needed a feeding tube and thick glasses after Kindle Day 3. My hands were cramping and my eyes were dusty from reading so much. I hope Happyneedly is currently experiencing the same sort of technical bliss as I experienced. The Kindle is the only piece of personal tech I've purchased that I've never felt one millisecond of buyer's remorse over.


You obviously don't own a Tivo.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I do but there's only a few shows I like. And because I have a PVR I was able to disregard the telly and focus my ADD on my Kindle. Time well spent if you ask me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

suicidepact--

congratulations on your 100th post!  Woohooo!

Betsy


----------



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

Update:  I was gone all day yesterday; I'm getting ready to call CS again now.  They did email me in response to my email to them, and they also tried to call me at home, but unfortunately I had already left.  Hopefully this will be resolved very soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it still not charging? Glad Amazon tried to get back to you.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is EXACTLY the same problem I had with my K2. I had no charge light and the same display.  I gave it a 4 hour chance and called Amazon.  They apologized and shipped me a new one Next Day, no charges at all....
jp


----------



## happyneedle (May 22, 2009)

I got mega apologies from Amazon CS for both the broken Kindle and the quality of the service I received when I called the first time. They are overnighting me a new one on Tuesday that I should have Wednesday. 

Patience grasshopper, patience.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so glad they helped. They are usually so helpful.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> suicidepact--
> 
> congratulations on your 100th post! Woohooo!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, I hadn't really noticed until now, so thank you. If most of them are helpful and only a few of them are nonsense (like this one) then I consider it time well spent! I hope to give back as much as I've received here!

And good news to you, happyneedle. Yours seems to be the exception and not the rule. Too bad about the delay though. Have you bought any Kindle books yet?


----------

